# cutting the fan leafs



## pussum (Jun 22, 2007)

Ok so I am getting close to chopping one down here soon. My question is, how do I go about this? I trim the leaves first before I dry them I know that much, but what leafs get the cut? I know it is the larger fan leaves connected to the cola, but when I finally cut away all the excess, will I for sure be able to tell where the bud starts once I start cutting leafs away?


Also, is it better to just uproot the whole plant and let it dry a bit or is it ok to cut the stems from the main stalk? I was planning on cutting off the biggest ones and hopefully letting the rest catch up while my first cuts dry.


----------



## Mutt (Jun 22, 2007)

I myself cut the biggest fan leaves. I put them on a cardbaord peice in open air flipping them over every day to get them to dry. (I soak them in ISO after drying to extract everything I can).
The I hang the little leaves that are in with the buds up to dry. by the main stem. I sometimes give them a "hair-cut" (trim the very edges of the leaves around the bud) I put them on a paper plate and dry them the same as the fan leaves. but I extract the hashoil from them seperatley (stronger hash for my own greedy self ) 
The buds I put into curing jars after the dry.

I try to use every bit of the plant I can except for stems. They go in the compost heap.


----------



## Rocker420 (Jun 22, 2007)

Question: the stems have resin glands on them too right? why cant you put them into the iso for extraction also?


----------



## RatherBBurnin (Jun 23, 2007)

For some reason ive always just cut the plant at the bottom ground level... turned it upside down and let dry..then cut everything off at once when its crispy.


----------



## KADE (Jun 24, 2007)

Rocker420 said:
			
		

> Question: the stems have resin glands on them too right? why cant you put them into the iso for extraction also?


 
There are a few trichomes but not many. It isn't worth the hassle of dealing with the awkwardness of the stems imho.


----------



## maineharvest (Jun 25, 2007)

KADE said:
			
		

> There are a few trichomes but not many. It isn't worth the hassle of dealing with the awkwardness of the stems imho.




I keep seeing people write "imho".  What the hell does that mean?


----------



## fugly (Jun 25, 2007)

IMHO-in my honest opinion


----------



## pussum (Jun 26, 2007)

So I trimmed my biggest plant last night. I was freaking nervous as all get out. I didn't want to get to close to the flower so I trimmed a bit away from it. I think it came out looking like crap because I wasn't exactly sure what I was supposed to be trimming.

I am the kind of person that has to see what needs to be done before I can actually do it. I searched on the net for a play by play guide with pictures and stuff, but I couldn't find any. Finally I said screw it and tried my best. They are in a box drying now so . . . hopefully I am near the right direction.


----------



## KADE (Jun 27, 2007)

Just trim the buds back as far as you... if you had to buy it.. like to see it. I like mine with all the leaves cut off smooth w/ the bud...


----------



## KBA in CT (Jun 29, 2007)

RatherBBurnin said:
			
		

> For some reason ive always just cut the plant at the bottom ground level... turned it upside down and let dry..then cut everything off at once when its crispy.


 
Yeah I do the same thing. I find it much easier than cutting leaves to start off the drying process.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Jun 29, 2007)

As soon as I take my plants down, I hang them upside down and gently PULL off the fan leaves.

It goes fast and they come off easy. You also get some finger hash out of it to try right then!

It also makes the plant dry much faster and more evenly.

Then, after my week of drying, I gently pull the buds off. This also gives me some more finger hash to smoke right then.

It's a method I've used for more than 20 years.

Works great for me.


----------

